# Does Spanish really only have five vowels?



## JGreco

I have been spending time viewing a few language discussion forums on the web and have noticed there have been a few heated discussions about whether there were actually more than five vowels in Spanish if one considers the non-standardized pronunciations spoken all over the Spanish speaking world and not just what the REAL says for standardized Spanish. There was one mention of Asturian Spanish possessing both a closed and open e in spoken form and another forum suggesting that the Caribbean Spanish variety of Panamanian Spanish possesses an open and closed o. It was quite fascinating reviewing this and I would like to know the opinions of the regulars on this forum especially speakers of the various varieties of Spanish. I also am writing it in this forum since I am still not very good at posting in Spanish in the Spanish forum, and it allows others who cannot do so to reply in English


----------



## XiaoRoel

El español tiene cinco fonemas vocálicos que son los distintivos. Estos fonemas tienen en diversos contextos fonéticos y en diversas zonas, múltiples realizaciones fonéticas, pero son alófonos, es decir no distinguen palabras se pronuncien como se pronuncien. Según Navarro Tomás hay 17 ralizaciones vocálicas (alófonos) de los cinco fonemas vocálicos: 3 aes, 3 ees, 4 íes, 3 oes y 4 úes. Pero sólo la aparición de /a/, /e/, /i/, /o/, /u/, de juno u otro de los cinco fonemas vocálicos distingue palabras. Los alófonos [a, ạ, ɐ], [e, ɛ, ə], [i, į, j,ị], [o, ǫ, ɔ], [u, ų, ṷ, ʊ] no distinguen palabras son sólo maneras de pronunciar los fonemas. También hay alófonos nasales[Ṽ], y largos [V:].


----------



## jmx

JGreco said:


> I have been spending time viewing a few language discussion forums on the web and have noticed there have been a few heated discussions about whether there were actually more than five vowels in Spanish if one considers the non-standardized pronunciations spoken all over the Spanish speaking world and not just what the REAL says for standardized Spanish. There was one mention of Asturian Spanish possessing both a closed and open e in spoken form and another forum suggesting that the Caribbean Spanish variety of Panamanian Spanish possesses an open and closed o. It was quite fascinating reviewing this and I would like to know the opinions of the regulars on this forum especially speakers of the various varieties of Spanish. I also am writing it in this forum since I am still not very good at posting in Spanish in the Spanish forum, and it allows others who cannot do so to reply in English


An important point is that you shouldn't confuse "vowel sounds" and "vowel phonemes"... I'll assume that you know the difference. 

As for "Asturian Spanish", you're probably speaking about the vernacular linguistic varieties of Asturias, which are never classified as "Spanish dialects" nowadays, therefore they're not related to the discussion. 

Finally, yes, there is at least one group of Spanish dialects with more than 5 vowel phonemes, namely the vernaculars in southeastern Spain (eastern Andalusia, Murcia and parts of La Mancha), which have 8 or 10 vowel phonemes... it's possible that in other Spanish-speaking areas they have similar patterns, but I haven't heard about them.


----------



## Hulalessar

jmartins said:


> Finally, yes, there is at least one group of Spanish dialects with more than 5 vowel phonemes, namely the vernaculars in southeastern Spain (eastern Andalusia, Murcia and parts of La Mancha), which have 8 or 10 vowel phonemes... it's possible that in other Spanish-speaking areas they have similar patterns, but I haven't heard about them.



True. Where an /s/ is missing and not rendered as /h/ the vowel quality may change*. So, for example, there is a difference between _la lata _(singular) and _la(s) lata(s)_ (plural). Apart from missing /s/, I cannot think of any other situations where vowel quality could be said to be phonemic. It is the only case I know of where phonemes serve a grammatical rather than a purely semantic purpose. There are though languages where tone has a grammatical function. It is interesting to speculate whether these varieties of Spanish will develop tones.

*Of course the vowel quality may change in other varieties, but the presence of /s/ or /h/ means the difference it is regarded as allophonic.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La [*ā*] final tras aspiración que finalmente desaparece funciona dentro de esa isoglosa como fonema (muy limitado en su alcance) en un ambito muy concreto, las palabras que acaban en /*-ás*/. 
Es, en español, verdaderamente un alargamiento compensatorio de una vocal tónica ante la pérdida de *-s.* que en un peuqño territorio del sureste de la Península ibérica se fonologiza y actúa como morfema de plural. Por eso. es más un cambio en el procedimiento morfemático para marcar el plural que in fonema. 
Algunos pseudofonemas dilaectales son como éste: un cambio de morfema que, en este caso, diacrónicamente fué: _más > mah > mā_. La *-s* general del plural en estos casos y lugares se convierte en [*a:*] o [*ā*], como gusten representarlo, es decir el morfema* -s* se convierte en *-V̅ *o -V: (vocal larga). No veo yo más que un "medio" fonema, limitado a un caso y zona concretos, que es un *auténtico alomorfo de -s morfema de plural.*


----------



## Hulalessar

Hulalessar said:


> Apart from missing /s/, I cannot think of any other situations where vowel quality could be said to be phonemic.



While out today I heard someone say _De nada_. The "d" had completely disappeared. That reminded me that it disappears in past participles. When it does and the ending is _-ada _ what is it exactly? I do not think it is quite two syllables. Sometimes I am sure it is a long /a/. There is definitely a difference between _da _and _dada_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este -á [a:] es un *alomorfo* del morfema complejo -ada, femenino singular del p.p.p. (igual -ás [a:] todaviá más largo si además hay pérdida de -s, respecto a -adas), pero esta crasis o sinaleza de dos aes al caer la d intervocálica, no forma una /a/ tan larga como la del plural si además hay pérdida de -s. Estos alófonos funcionan como morfemas, (en este caso alomorfos de -ada, -adas, -ado, -ados) -á, -ás, en oposición a las formas marculinas -ao, -aos.
Sigo sin ver más que los cinco fonemas del español. Los alófonos como vemos se pueden usar como alomorfos de los morfemas preexistentes, que se ven afectados en su forma con la caida de /d/ intervocálico y posterior crasis o diptongo/hiato de las aes (depende de las pronunciaciones), pero no son fonemas.


----------



## Hulalessar

XiaoRoel said:


> ...pero no son fonemas.



¿Cuál es su definición de "fonema"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Unidades fonológicas son las que no son divisibles en unidades más pequeñas. Una unidad fonológica es la unidad mínima significativa , inmaterial y social, frente a la realización fónica que pertenece a lo físico y fisiológico. El fonema es distintivo, el alófono no.


----------



## Hulalessar

XiaoRoel said:


> El fonema es distintivo, el alófono no.



Pues si

/da/ = tercera persona singular de _dar_

y

/da:/ = participio pasado femenino de _dar_

¿no es el caso de que /a/ y /a:/ son distintos fonemas?


----------



## Dani_lacorte

Yo (que soy andaluz) pronuncio exactamente igual dar /da/, dad /da/ y dada /da/. En los tres casos la vocal es la misma y sólo se distinguen por el contexto.


----------



## jmx

Dani_lacorte said:


> Yo (que soy andaluz) pronuncio exactamente igual dar /da/, dad /da/ y dada /da/. En los tres casos la vocal es la misma y sólo se distinguen por el contexto.


¿De qué parte de Andalucía eres?


----------



## Dani_lacorte

jmx said:


> ¿De qué parte de Andalucía eres?



De Corteconcepción, en la Sierra de Huelva


----------



## jmx

Dani_lacorte said:


> De Corteconcepción, en la Sierra de Huelva


Gracias. En tu lista faltaría saber cómo pronuncias "das". Te preguntaba porque como sabrás en Andalucia oriental cambian la abertura de la vocal en ciertos casos, pero tú eres de la occidental.


----------



## Hulalessar

Dani_lacorte said:


> Yo (que soy andaluz) pronuncio exactamente igual dar /da/, dad /da/ y dada /da/. En los tres casos la vocal es la misma y sólo se distinguen por el contexto.



Te apuesto que la palabra "dada" es un poquito más larga.


----------



## Hector9

Dani_lacorte said:


> Yo (que soy andaluz) pronuncio exactamente igual dar /da/, dad /da/ y dada /da/. En los tres casos la vocal es la misma y sólo se distinguen por el contexto.



¿En serio?

Menos mal que en Argentina las pronunciamos de tres maneras diferentes...


----------



## Dani_lacorte

Hulalessar said:


> Te apuesto que la palabra "dada" es un poquito más larga.


Te aseguro que no. Por ejemplo, si digo "la luz está dá", /da/ tiene la misma duración que cuando digo "le tienes que dá".

En todo caso, en una pronunciación más "cuidada", se pronunciaría /da.ð̞a/, como en Castilla. Al menos así se hace aquí y en los pueblos de alrededor. 


Jmx: "das" /dah/ con aspiración breve.


----------

